

Show HN: My weekend project 2 weeks later - over 11,000 Gumroad links - scottmotte
http://gumb.io/popular

======
scottmotte
Two weeks ago I had the idea to build a marketplace for Gumroad links. I
called it <http://gumb.io>. Since then it has grown to over 11,000 Gumroad
links.

I think that amount of growth is a testament to the potential of Gumroad. I
estimate total links at Gumroad to be greater than 15,000.

What do you think? I think we will start to see marketplaces like this pop up
and fill niche marketplaces for Gumroad sellers.

